# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Respondenten gezocht voor een onderzoek naar (on)voldoende fruit eten

## IlseMartine

Beste allemaal,

Ik ben masterstudent aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Voor mijn afstudeeronderzoek ben ik samen met twee onderzoekers van de UvA een onderzoek gestart naar (on)voldoende fruit eten in Nederland. Om het onderzoek te laten slagen hebben we uiteraard respondenten nodig!

In dit onderzoek zullen we u een aantal korte vragen voorleggen omtrent (uw mening over) uw fruitconsumptie en u een korte tekst laten lezen. Ook als u geen of onregelmatig fruit eet, kunt u deelnemen aan dit onderzoek. Dit onderzoek is opgedeeld in twee gerelateerde onderdelen. In het eerste onderdeel vult u online een korte vragenlijst in  in dit onderdeel wordt u onder andere gevraagd aan te geven in hoeverre u het eens bent met een aantal stellingen. In dit onderdeel krijgt u ook een korte tekst (minder dan 200 woorden) te lezen. Na het lezen van de tekst willen wij graag uw mening weten over de inhoud van deze tekst.


Het tweede onderdeel vindt ongeveer een week later plaats  u krijgt via email een korte vragenlijst toegestuurd met wederom een aantal stellingen. Het eerste deel zal ongeveer zon 7-10 minuten van uw tijd in beslag nemen, het tweede deel ongeveer 3-5 minuten.

Wanneer u deelneemt aan dit onderzoek maakt u bovendien kans op één van de vijf cadeaubonnen t.w.v. 10,- naar keuze! De resultaten van het onderzoek zal ik hier met u delen zodra deze binnen en verwerkt zijn.

Alvast hartelijk bedankt voor uw deelname! (klik op onderstaande link om naar de enquête te gaan)

https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...GUwEtCTJ7CoX77 

Heeft u nog vragen of opmerkingen? Neem dan gerust contact met mij op via [email protected]

Groetjes,
Ilse!

----------


## IlseMartine

Ik heb nog zeker 100 respondenten nodig voor 31 december! Alle hulp is welkom  :Smile:

----------


## IlseMartine

Deel 1 van de enquête is gesloten, wanneer je nu nog deelneemt worden deze resultaten niet meegenomen in het onderzoek. Iedereen bedankt voor deelname en over een maand verwacht ik resultaten met jullie te kunnen delen  :Smile:

----------

